# the pf that will solve all of our pf problems



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

darko.... :biggrin: we can develop him for a yr or 2 with howard starting and then start darko... we could get him for a resonable price and he can go and get rebounds if not anything and thats what we need plus hes young


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

We need instant results, not developing time or gambles. 

Us fans need to realize that we are in a title run now. No more rebuilding. We have about a 5 year window in which to do this, and he have to do it now.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

I think there must been a reason why everyone thought Derko was the #2 pick in the draft a year ago, he just never had a chance at DET. if we can get him at a reasonable price, we should, he probably want outa of DET bad and go to a team that doesn;t have a true starting PF, like houston. he 7ft and pretty quick, and if he turns out to be a Dirk like player (without the flopping, well if he's on our team i guess i won't mind it haha) then wow....can we say rockets dynesty?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm sure it's been brought up before, but I'm not sure where.

How about Kwame Brown? Yes, he's been a disappointment and knucklehead, but he's clearly talented and has a great body/athleticism. He'd be a risk, but Houston, unless they get very lucky in the draft, isn't going to have much of a chance to sign a bonafide star/superstar with McGrady and Yao on their cap. A gamble might be their best chance to land one more star, and a front court star would be amazing.

Washington is done with Brown. Dismissing him during the playoffs signifies that. He will be available and Houston might be able to get him for expiring contracts, which they'll have this coming season.

Changes of scenary sometimes work well. Sprewell had a nice run in New York, Rodman a nice run in Chicago, etc.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I actually would want to give Brown a chance. He's clearly got the talent to be a solid starting PF in the league, and Houston's a great situation for him with so many positive mentors around. Only thing that would worry me is his injury problems.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Kwame would be worth the risk if we could pick him up for $1.75. I don't mean $1.75 million. I mean a dollar and seventy-five cents. That is the kind of risk I would be willing to take on Kwame.

Others have posted this before as well, Stro Swift or SAR would probably be the two most likely choices for the Rockets though. As far as Darko is concerned, Sherwin is right, we are competing for a title now.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Kwame Brown is a restricted free agent, he will cost more than that mid-level exception. I believe Isiah Thomas is chasing him. If we want to do a sign-and-trade deal, I would rather do it to get Shareef Abdur-Rahim. Someone we know is good.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Heh, the Darko idea lasted about 2 whole posts.

I think discussing Brown is a moot point, because there will be some team like Seattle or Charlotte or possibly Atlanta (they are going to trade Al "tweener" Jefferson this offseason) that offers Brown a contract a little bit above the MLE... starting at around $6 or $6.5 million. 

And honestly, would you rather spend the entire MLE on Kwame instead of say Shareef Abdur-Rahim? Or Donyell Marshall? Or a combo of Raja Bell and Reggie Evans (if we draft Simien)? There are just so many 'ready to contribute' possibilities out there I'm not sure if Dawson is going to gamble on this headcase, even though we definitely do need to get younger. But yeah, a change of scenary could always be the answer.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't think SAR will be available for the mid-level. If "someone" will give Brown, a guy who's never done anything, more than than the MLE, why wouldn't SAR, a 20/10 player prior to landing on a team that already had a power forward, get considerably more than the MLE?

I actually think Abdur-Rahim is a tremendous player, very underrated. I'd rather Houston got him than Brown...I just don't think Houston can.

If Brown ever gets his head on straight, he's got a great chance to be an impact player. If Houston is willing to risk paying a player for little production (which is just a question of whether the owner can afford that; due to the cap, it shouldn't hurt Houston's competitiveness) they also risk the possible reward of a "free" (from a talent traded away perspectve) star.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont think gumby would go for a guy like brown though beggers cant be chosers


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Abdur Rahim is in the prime of his career whereas Brown just turned 23. The potential factor is still there with Brown, whereas SAR is just a slight but visible upgrade over Juwan Howard in almost every aspect of the game. I definitely think he'll go for cheaper than Brown this summer... and Swift. The league overvalues young, athletic big men too much right now and Abdur Rahim may choose to come to a winning organization after a history of losing in the NBA.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

If we COULD get SAR, he would be the 2006 version of Jason Terry. :clap: 

I like would MRC said though...a combo of players for the MLE would be nice, but the only thing I wouldn't like with getting a Reggie Evans, is that we would be STILL playing 5 and 4 basketball, somethng that killed us at the worst possible time...the playoffs.

My list at PF is Marshall, followed by SAR and Stro. If course Chandler is the #1 guy on my FA list, but he's pretty much untouchable.

(sidenote...MAN IF WE GOT RAJA BELL.....MAAAAAAAAAANNN!!!)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

darko shot some thing like 50 percent from the feild and 100 percent of his free throws... hes getting up there :biggrin:


----------

